

YC aspirants: if you're from outside USA then you may apply for J1 visa. - ideas101

There is this news in an indian news-paper that students from other countries can come to USA in summer for work on J1 visa - dont know whether this could be applicable to all countries and for YC program as well - you may find it out by contacting USA consulate.
Please visit :
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/This_summer_have_a_working_vacation_in_US/articleshow/2921315.cms
======
fendale
Yea, I had a J1 visa once and spent a summer working in a beach club on Cape
Code - good times!

They expect evidence that you have at least one more year of university left
to get it (they don't want people not going back home and staying in the US
illegally).

I believe it only lets you work for 4 months however, with 30 days 'travel'
allowed at the end, so it may be no good for a startup.

------
yawl
Thanks, never head of this before. Found this FAQ after reading your article:

[http://exchanges.state.gov/education/jexchanges/private/swt_...](http://exchanges.state.gov/education/jexchanges/private/swt_faq.htm)

------
wenbert
what about for non-students? :/

~~~
danw
If I remmember correctly you can only get a J1 if you are a full time student
and will be returning to university to complete your studies at the end of the
summer

